# paslode finish nailer-- gas operated



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try cleaning the battery contacts with a pencil eraser and some rubbing alcohol.
Any city will have several tool repair centers. If there a Lowes or Home Depot near by they will also send them out for you. There going to charge you $35.00 as a deposit just to send it out even if it's new. They credit you whan you pay for the tool repair.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

or check the paslode website for a listing of the closest service center


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you still have the manuel there listed in there also.


----------



## Gunslinger (Feb 5, 2012)

*paslode finish nailer*

Thanks Joe I'll give it a try.:wink:


----------



## lambethhome (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the 16 Gauge Cordless nailer and I almost gave up using it because I had to continuously eject and insert the battery. It was bought about 2 years ago and I've barely used it. I finally really looked at the battery and noticed the black cap of the battery with the locking clip was starting to become a little loose. I think the male clip was not securing the battery to make good contact. I removed the cover and re-installed it with a good quality plastic glue and it finally works! I completed 5 rooms of crown molding this week and it ran perfectly. Hope this helps


----------

